# Runaway Camper



## bobmd88 (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking at a runaway camper.Want something simple and easy to pull.Has anyone owned or used one.If you have how was your experience with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 1, 2014)

Personally, for that amount of money for that little space, I'd buy an enclosed utility trailer and customize it myself.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 1, 2014)

Had to google that one.  And yes, looking at the pics on their website, I have to agree with Miguel.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

"Teardrop"  right?    I was actually gettin on here to ask that ver question....
I want to build one.  The problem?  I have a 25' Outback TT!  Why on earth would I want one of those tiny things?!
But seriously,  anyone ever use one?


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 1, 2014)

To small for the money


----------

